# Zweikanalige Beschaltung von Sicherheitsgeräten



## TJJ (16 Februar 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

für mich ist das Thema Sicherheit relativ neu.
Ich bin zur Zeit an der Verifikation von Sicherheitsfunktionen für einen Umbau einer Altanlage.
Neu bei der jetzigen Applikation ist das geforderte PLd (vorher immer PLC).

Zu meiner Vorgehensweise:

1. Erstellung der Blockschaltbilder (nicht unbedingt Notwendig, zur Visualisierung der SiFus jedoch praktisch)
2. Verifikation mit Sistema

Zur Sicherheitsfunktion:
- wird die Tür bei laufender Anlage geöffnet, schaltet der PNOZmulti ein Kontaktvervielfältiger, der widerum ein Sicherheitsschaltgerät XV2 schaltet. Die unverzögerten Kontakte schalten den digitalen Eingang des Umrichters (nicht sicherheitsgerichtet, deswegen nicht in der SIFU aufgeführt) und die verzögerten Kontakte die beiden in Reihe geschalteten Netzschütze.
- die Konstellation der Abschaltung ist Bestand, neu ist nur die Sensorik und Steuerung

Bei der Addition der einzelnen PFHd-Werte in Sistema erreicht die Sicherheitsfunktion PLd.

Jetzt der Gedanke der mich eigentlich verdutzt hat:
Bei der Addition der PFHd Werte wird nicht berücksicht, wie die Geräte verschaltet sind. Die Kontakterweiterung X9P kann ich ein- oder zweikanalig beschalten.
Rein vom gesunden Menschenverstand würde ich sagen, dass zum erreichen des Performance-Levels d eine Zweikanaligkeit erforderlich ist, aber gilt das auch für die Ansteuerung?
Ich hoffe ihr könnt meinen Gedanken folgen und habt eine Hilfestellung. Anbei noch ein Bild vom Blockschaltbild und von SISTEMA

Freundliche Grüße
TJJ


----------



## Tommi (17 Februar 2018)

Hallo,

das Einhalten einer Einfehlersicherheit bestätigst Du doch mit Mausklick.
Wie Du das schaltungstechnisch realisierst, weiß Sistema ja nicht.


----------



## Safety (17 Februar 2018)

Hallo,
die Software Sistema ist nicht die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und 2, Du musst Dir die Normen ansehen und die darin aufgeführten Anforderungen Stück für Stück erfüllen.
Sistema stellt nur entsprechende Fragen und man beantwortet mit einem Klick!
Die Norm erwartet aber eine Dokumentation, die kann verbal in die Sistema eingetragen werden, was die Software aber nur sehr bedingt zu lässt und eine Dokumentation z.B. als PDF ist nicht mehr lesbar.
 Ein Blockschaltbild ist für mich ein Muss, da man nur so erkennen kann welche Bauteile in der SF verwendet werden.
Wenn man sogenannte gekapselte System / Bauteile verwendet muss man folgendes Wissen;


Der Hersteller sichert einem bestimmte Bauteildaten wie z.B. PFHD und Kategorie zu
Aber nur dann, wenn die Angaben in der Betriebsanleitung auch vollständig eingehalten werden. Auch Schalthäufigkeiten von Sicherheitsrelais mit elektromechanischen Relais.
Es gibt fast immer Schaltungsbeispiele diese sind auch so umzusetzen.
Wenn man davon abweicht sind die Angaben wie z.B. PFHD und Kategorie nicht mehr gültig
Zu deiner Schaltung, Du schreibst das „- die Konstellation der Abschaltung ist Bestand, neu ist nur die Sensorik und Steuerung“ das bedeutet bei den elektronischen bzw. auch teilweise elektromechanischen Baugruppen die schon länger verwendet werden, dass diese nicht mehr den T10D erfüllen, da ja schon eine gewisse Zeit in Verwendung.
Bei den Sicherheitsrelais musst Du die Zeit der Verwendung von den vom Hersteller vorgegebenen T10D Zeiten abziehen und die Schalthäufigkeit der Relais beachten und entsprechend berechnen wann diese zu tauschen sind.
Bei den Schützen bekommst Du einen B10 mit AgA hier musst Du auch berücksichtigen wie lange diese schon verwendet werden und wie oft geschaltet wurde. Wenn Du da überhaupt Daten bekommst. Dann den T10D Wert in der Sistema herabsetzen.
Die Schaltung des Antriebs nennt man Stoppkategorie 1 nach DIN EN 60204-1 bzw. SS1 nach DIN EN 61800-5-2.


----------



## TJJ (19 Februar 2018)

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten.

@Safety: Bei deinen Aussagen zum T10D-Wert und der Stoppkategorie bin ich ganz bei dir...

Trotzdem stellt sich mir noch folgende Frage:
Betrachten wir beispielweise mal nur das pilz Bateil "PZE 9P"

Der Hersteller liefert mir folgende sicherheitstechnische Kennzahlen:




Mögliche Verschaltungen sehen so aus:



Ich kann den Eingangskreis entweder einkanalig oder zweikanalig mit Querschlusserkennung verschalten.

Wenn ich jetzt meine Sicherheitsfunktion in Sistema berechne, dann füge ich mir das Bauteil aus der pilz-Bibliothek ein.
Sieht dann so aus:




Die Kategorie 4 und die sicherheitstechnischen Kennwerte beziehen sich auf das innere des Bauteils, richtig?
Dass heißt wiederum, dass in SISTEMA die äußere Verschaltung nicht betrachtet wird.
Ich muss ja nicht die Kategorie 4 mit dem Kontrollkästchen "Einfehlersicherheits ist gegeben" bestätigen.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, rechnet SISTEMA nur die PFHd-Werte der einzelnen Subsysteme zusammen und bestimmt das dem gesamt-PFHd-Wert das Performance Level der Sicherheitsfunktion, richtig?

Ich hoffe mir kann das nochmal jemand genaustens erklären, weil ich es gerade nicht ganz durchblicke.
Gerade weil PLd gefordert ist, bin ich sensibilisiert. 

Freundliche Grüße
TJJ


----------



## Safety (19 Februar 2018)

Hallo, ich habe dir doch die Antwort gegeben.
  Wenn du das Sicherheitsrelais so anschließt wie gezeigt dann gelten die Angaben des Herstellers für das Relais.
  Natürlich hat das was da angeschlossen wird eine Auswirkung auf die Parameter der DIN EN ISO 13949-1, wie z.B. die Kategorie oder DC.
  Beispiele sind einkanaliger Anschluss in Kategorie 1, oder wenn Du Zweikanalig ohne Querschlusserkennung nimmst, dann hat das Auswirkungen auf den DC.


----------



## TJJ (20 Februar 2018)

Safety schrieb:


> Wenn du das Sicherheitsrelais so anschließt wie gezeigt dann gelten die Angaben des Herstellers für das Relais.



Der Hersteller biete mir doch mehrere Möglichkeiten an. Ich sehe im Datenblatt keinen Hinweis darauf, dass der angebene PFHd-Wert nur beispielsweise bei einer zweikanaligen Beschaltung mit Querschlusserkennung und Überwachung des Rückführkreises gilt.

Anders gefragt: Wenn ich das Bauteil einkanalig beschalte, ohne Rückführkreis, welche Kennwerte gelten dann?
Dann müsste ich mir den PFHd-Wert selbst via Kategorie, DC und MTTFd/B10D berechnen?

Freundliche Grüße
TJJ


----------



## stevenn (20 Februar 2018)

Hersteller geben immer an "bis PL e". es kommt darauf an, wie du die Verschaltung machst.bisschen musst du dich auch mit den Normen befassen


----------



## TJJ (21 Februar 2018)

Kapitel 6.3 der ISO 13849-1 erklärt die Kombination einzelner SRP/CS zum Erreichen eines Gesamt-PL. Sistema macht ja auch nichts anderes, als die einzelnen PFHd-Werte der einzelnen Subsysteme zu addieren.

Und genau dahin zielt meine ursprüngliche Frage hin.

Bezogen auf das obige Beispiel: PL e wird nur bei einer zweikanaligen Beschaltung erreicht?
Der PFHd-Wert gilt nur bei einer Verschaltung nach KAT4?

Welche sicherheitstechnischen Kennwerte gelten dann bei einer einkanaligen Beschaltung und wie bewerte ich das in SISTEMA?


----------



## Tommi (21 Februar 2018)

Hm, mit einkanaligem Anschluss kommst Du nicht in Kat.3 (keine Einfehlersicherheit - Querschluss) , es sei
denn, Du schließt diesen Fehler (Querschluss) aus, weil sich die Verdrahtung Deiner Komponenten im selben Schaltschrank
abspielt...


----------



## stevenn (21 Februar 2018)

der PFHd-Wert bleibt gleich, aber du hast halt keine Kat 4 sondern niedriger. WArum sollte sich am Bauteilausfall etwas ändern?
Also PFHd-Wert bleibt gleich, aber nur z.B. Kat 1 und somit sinkt der PL rapide


----------



## Safety (22 Februar 2018)

Hallo, ich versuche es nochmal an einem Beispiel zu erklären.


Die vom Hersteller des Relais angegeben Werte gelten für alle Anschlussbeispiele!
Wenn man jetzt an einen Ausgang des Sicherheitsrelais, der für sich schon PLe Kategorie 4 erfüllt, einen Schütz anschließt, dann erfüllt der natürlich nicht die Kategorie 4 sondern je nach dem Kategorie B oder 1. Was dann ja Auswirkungen auf den gesamt PL hat, aber nicht auf das Sicherheitsrelais.
Wenn man nur einen Sensor anschließt ohne Querschlusserkennung, dann hat das keine Auswirkungen auf den PL und die Kategorie des Relais, aber schon auf den Sensor, da ja nun nicht alle Fehler diagnostiziert werden. DC des Sensors?
Wenn man nun zwei Schütze an das Sicherheitsrelais anschließt und keinen Rückführkreise verwendet, hat das auch keine Auswirkungen auf das Sicherheitsrelais, sondern auf den DC der Schütze. DC der Schütze ist dann 0. Sicherheitsrelais hat PLe Kategorie 4 und stellt DC Maßnahmen für die extern angeschlossenen Komponenten zur Verfügung.


----------

